# Center Console conversion?



## TOTONKA (Sep 5, 2008)

I was thinking about it today and came to the conclusion that I could try to convert my side console boat into a center console. Has anyone ever tried to do this? Other than the fabrication and maybe needing to run new steering and wiring for dash gauges can anyone think of any other hangups with doing this?


----------



## ben2go (Sep 5, 2008)

TOTONKA said:


> I was thinking about it today and came to the conclusion that I could try to convert my side console boat into a center console. Has anyone ever tried to do this? Other than the fabrication and maybe needing to run new steering and wiring for dash gauges can anyone think of any other hangups with doing this?




I don't see why it would be difficult.Build the console how you want it and re route the cables and wiring.Transfer the gauges and other electronics.I don't know how your steering wheel is mounted,but it may require a special tool to remove it.Some do, some don't.I'd like to see this project.Keep us posted on your progress,if you do the conversion.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 5, 2008)

I've always been curious as to why someone would want to do this on a smaller boat. I'd rather have a side console with more room on 1-side, as opposed to a center console with less room on both sides. Again....inquiring minds want to know  

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 5, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> I've always been curious as to why someone would want to do this on a smaller boat. I'd rather have a side console with more room on 1-side, as opposed to a center console with less room on both sides. Again....inquiring minds want to know
> 
> ST


he dont have a small boat maybe a small battle ship :lol:


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 6, 2008)

I just went back & looked at his boat (I didn't remember how big it was) ...2072






Still, my boat is at least that wide, though I have lockers down both sides, I'd still feel a bit cramped while walking past a center console, but that's just me. Then again, I take alot of crap with me





ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 6, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> I just went back & looked at his boat (I didn't remember how big it was) ...2072
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2072 :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 6, 2008)

ben2go said:


> SlimeTime said:
> 
> 
> > I just went back & looked at his boat (I didn't remember how big it was) ...2072
> ...



I've always thought that if I lived nearer big water, that i would like a center console-type rig, something like a Mako, but not a huge one. Maybe a 17 ft'r https://www.mako-boats.com/boat/?boat=2704


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 6, 2008)

At the risk of showing my age (and believe me, I feel every bit of it)....lol, I'm all about comfort. The only place I want to have to stand, is in front of a urinal :wink: 

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 6, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> At the risk of showing my age (and believe me, I feel every bit of it)....lol, I'm all about comfort. The only place I want to have to stand, is in front of a urinal :wink:ST



Lol, I know what you mean. Only as old as we feel, and the past few days this cold I'm fighting & lower back ache is making me feel pretty darn worn-out, lol. I'll be 55 coming-up in Nov.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 6, 2008)

Why are large jons so hard to find?I have never seen a jon bigger than a 14' in my area,and I have lived in the same house for 32 years. :?: Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## minicuda (Sep 6, 2008)

i have thought of switching my 16' to center it would be nice when i'm fishing alone.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 6, 2008)

ben2go said:


> Why are large jons so hard to find?I have never seen a jon bigger than a 14' in my area,and I have lived in the same house for 32 years. :?: Inquiring minds wanna know.



Because the guys that have them keep 'em :wink: 

Minicuda- What would make a conversion "nicer" when you fished alone (as opposed to a side console)? Or are you comparing to a tiller? Just trying to learn what the advantages are....

ST


----------



## minicuda (Sep 6, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > Why are large jons so hard to find?I have never seen a jon bigger than a 14' in my area,and I have lived in the same house for 32 years. :?: Inquiring minds wanna know.
> ...



well i'm a little on the heavier side when i fish alone my boat leans to the side alot without a passanger to balance it out... not a big deal but it might be nice some times


----------



## ben2go (Sep 7, 2008)

I prefer a tiller on smaller narrower boats under 14' long or under 48" wide.When I'm alone,I agree,a small rear center console would be great.It would also be more comfy.I tend to go farther out to fish when I am alone.I guess I just like to enjoy the solitude a little longer.Seems like I am always around people,not that that's a bad thing,but a man needs a little time to himself.


----------



## TOTONKA (Sep 8, 2008)

I started re-thinking about the center console and the rod locker would really get in the way, and defeats the center console idea. 

I was thinking center console because I would like the ablility to stand for better vision. I think I'll just put a grab bar on my side console.

I don't really know why the big jons are so hard to find. When I take mine out, guys are always coming up to me to look at my boat and they've never seen anything like it. It's not all pretty with sparkly paint, cushy seats and shiny chrome... But it's every bit as much fishing boat as one of those $25K bass/walleye rigs.(without the showyness)

I am a pretty big guy and so is my dad, and with the width of the boat, my wife, my dad and I can all stand on the same side and the boat barely leans in the water. 

When I am fishing my favorite lake, I prefer pretty choppy water (even white caps) and I fish broadside to the wind and waves with no problems. Plus it is a big water skiing lake, and I always feel like I'm sitting on calm waters.


----------



## Zum (Sep 8, 2008)

This isn't my boat but I really like how it's set up.Doesn't seem to take up much room at all.:

Theres also alot of stick steering but I don't know anything about them,have never even seen one in use.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 8, 2008)

I like that set up too.


----------

